# Muzzleloader complete setup



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

$300 for everything pictured
CVA Wolf 50 cal with easy remove breech plug
New Cabelas 3x9 Muzzleloader specific scope 
2 pack Triple Seven Primers
2 packs, 1 new Triple Seven 50/50 powder pellets
3 packs of 15 Powerbelt 245 gr bullets
Brand new easy remove breech plug
Bore cleaning snake 
CVA brush swab cleaning set
Breech plug cleaner
Speed loader with 12 245 gr power belts 
Primer speed loader
Plano padded gun case
Pickup Central Ohio area (Galloway Hilliard Dublin) specifically. 
Sorry not interested in trades at this time
Any questions just PM me


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

New low price $300 for everything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Sold! Thanks! Please lock thread


----------

